# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > آموزش: 4 قدم اصلی برای امن ماندن در برابر مجرمان سایبری

## zeynab89

همچنانکه تکنولوژی مخصوصا در حیطه شبکه و کامپیوتر نقش مهمتری در زندگی ما ایفا میکند، پیچیده تر هم می شود. در واقع با سرعتی که تکنولوژی در تغییر است، رعایت نکات امنیتی هم گیج کننده می شود و به نظر می رسد درباره کار هایی که باید انجام شود یا انجام نشود همیشه راه کار های جدیدی وجود دارد. اما، در حالیکه جزییات چگونه امن ماندن به مرور زمان عوض می شود، کار های اساسی وجود دراد که همیشه باید انجام دهید تا از خود و اطلاعات خودتان محافظت کنید. اموری که شاید خیلی ساده به چشم بیایند ولی متاسفانه خیلی به آن ها توجه نمی شود. بدون در نظر گرفتن چگونگی تغییر تکنولوژی ها 4 قدم کلیدی برای حفظ امنیت در دنیای مجازی و انتقال اطلاعات وجود دارد.

1-*شما

*ابتدا باید توجه داشته باشید که در قدم نخست تکنولوژی هیچوقت شما و اطلاعاتتان را به تنهایی نمیتواند محافظت کند و متاسفانه مجرمان سایبری متوجه شده اند که بهترین روش برای دور زدن پیشرفته ترین تکنولوژی های امنیتی حمله مستقیم به خود شماست. مثلا اگر رمز عبور کارت بانکی یا اطلاعات شما را بخواهند مستقیم از خود شما استفاده میکنند تا به نحوی شما را فریب بدهند. به عنوان مثال با شما تماس میگیرند و وانمود میکنند که از پشتیبانی یک شرکت امنیتی یا حتی از شرکتی که ممکن است شما با آن ها در باره کامپیوتر ها و سیستم شخصی خودتان کار میکنید تماس میگیرند و میگویند که سیستم شما آلوده شده است. این در حالی است که آن ها فقط مجرمان سایبری هستند و میخواهند به اطلاعات شخصی شما دست پیدا کنند. یا حتی ایمیلی برای شما ارسال می کنند و برای ارسال یک بسته پستی از شما میخواهند با کلیک بر روی یک لینک ادرس پستی خود را وارد نمایید، در حالیکه لینک فوق آلوده است و میتواند باعث هک شدن شما شود، بدون آنکه شما چیزی متوجه شوید یا علائمی از آن در سیستم مشاهده نمایید. و یا اینکه مثال دیگری که میتوانیم بزنیم و خیلی مهم است باج افزار ها هستند که به صورت ایمیل یا یک لینک آلوده برای قربانیان سایبری ارسال می شود. باج افزار ها باعث Encrypt شدن اطلاعات موجود بر روی سیستم شخص می شوند و در نهایت از کاربر می خواهند تا در برابر پرداخت مقداری پول اطلاعات خود را پس بگیرند.

2- *رمز عبور

*قدم بعدی برای محافظت از خودتان استفاده از یک رمز عبور قوی (رمز عبوری که در اصطلاح از الگوی Complexity استفاده کند، یعنی در رمز عبور شما باید 4 نوع کاراکتر اصلی Upper case، Lower case، Number، Symbols وجود داشته باشد) بر روی دستگاه هایی (اعم از کامپیوتر ها، موبایل و تبلت ها و...) که استفاده میکنید و حتی حساب های بانکیتان استفاده نمایید. حال اگر با این تفاصیر از حفظ کردن رمز های عبور پیچیده خسته شده اید میتوانید از جمله عبور استفاده کنید، یعنی ار یک سری کلامتی که به خاطر سپردنشان برایتان آسان تر است. مثلا "آرزوی من چیست؟" یا "قوه من کجاست؟". هر چه جمله طولانی تر باشد حدس زدن آن سخت تر است. فقط این نکته را در خاطر داشته باشید که هیچ وقت برای سیستم ها، ایمیل ها و یا حساب های بانکی که استفاده میکنید از یک پسورد خاص یا حتی از یک الگوی خاص برای رمز گذاری آن ها استفاده نکنید حتی اگر آن پسور یک پسورد خیلی قوی و پیچیده باشد. این کار به این دلیل اشتباه است که در صورت لو رفتن یا هک شدن پسورد شما، یک هکر به راحتی می تواند به بقیه اطلاعات شما با همان پسورد به راحتی دسترسی داشته باشد. مثلا اگر پسور لپ تاپ شخصی شما "Zz12345!@#$%" باشد و پسورد موبالتان هم همین باشد یا از همین الگو استفاده کند، یک هکر پس از دسترسی به اطلاعات لپ نتاپ شما به راحتی اطلاعات روی موبایل شما را نیز هک میکند. در مورد ایمیل ها نیز باید حواستان باشد که حتما امکان Double Authentication را بر روی اکانت ایمیل های خود فعال کنید. در صورت فعال کردن این مورد پس از وارد کردن پسورد ایمیل توسط شما، یک کد unique که معمولا یک عدد 6 رقمی یا 8 رقمی می باشد برای شماره موبایلی که تنظیم کرده اید ارسال می شود و بدون آن نمیتوانید بر روی ایمیل خود لاگین کنید.

3-*بروز رسانی

*اما واقعا همه چیز رمز عبور قوی  نیست. شما باید از بروز بودن ویا Update بودن برنامه ها و سیستم عامل هایی که استفاده میکنید مطمئن باشید. مجرمان سایبری دائما دنبال نقاط آسیب پذیری بر روی برنامه ها و سیستم عاملی هستند که شما استفاده میکنید. در حقیقت آن ها برای وارد شدن به سیستم و محیط اطلاعات شما، این آسیب پذیری ها را Exploit میکنند. به همین دلیل شرکت های نرم افزاری و تولید سیستم عامل در بازه های زامنی کوتاه و مشخص آپدیت هایی را متشر میکنند که سیستم شما میتواند آن ها را به صورت اتوامتیک از اینترنت دریافت کند. این کار سیستم شما غیر قابل هک نمیکند ولی هک کردن آن را سخت تر و پیچیده تر میکند. پس همیشه به خاطر داشته باشید که سعی کنید برنامه ها و به خصوص سیستم عاملتان در حالت Automatic Update باشد تا همیشه به روز باشید. این امکان معمولا بر روی تمام تکنولوژی هایی است که به اینترنت وصل می شوند، مانند; تلویزیون های جدید، روتر ها، مودم ها، موبایل ها، کامپیوتر ها و ... وجود دارد. همچنین فراموش نکنید اگر از نوعی برنامه و یا سیستم عامل قدیمی استفاده میکنید که دیگر آپدیت نمی شود حتما نسخه جدید آن را نصب نمایید تا آپدیت شوید.


4- *بکاپ گیری

*همیشه صرفنظر از اینکه چقدر موارد امنیتی را رعایت میکنید ممکن است هک شوید. برای مطمئن شدن از این که موبایل یا سیستم شما آلوده نیست معمولا اگر آنتی ویروس موجود بر روی آن ها نتواند آلودگی را شناسایی کند باید تمام اطلاعات خود را پاک کنید و یا ممکن است دچاز یک باج افزار شده باشید که راهی در اغلب موارد راهی به جز پاک کردن اطلاعات ندارید. راحت ترین روش برای اینکه بعد از پاک کردن اطلاعاتتان بتوانید آن ها را دوباره داشته باشید و استفاده کنید پشتیبان گیری یا بکاپ گیری از اطلاعاتتان است. این اتفاق همیشه باید قبل از هک شدنتان بیفتد. برای همین پیشنهاد میشود که هفته ای یک بار از سیستم شخصیتان و روزی یک بار از سرور ها و دستگاهای شبکه بکاپ بگیرید تا در هنگام برزو آلودگی بتوانید اطلاعات را Restore کنید. بر روی سیستم عاملی مثل ویندوز این اتفاق میتواند به صورت اتوماتیک بیفتد. این در حالی است که اکثر کارشناسان امنیت پیشنهاد میکنند که از Storage های Cloud برای بکاپ گیری استفاده شود (مانند Google Drive و یا One Driver) و یا حد اقل از یک Storage استفاده شود که External است و جز هارد های سیستم نمیباشد. زیرا اگر بکاپ شما بر روی هارد سیستم باشد در صورت آلوده شدن سیستم بکاپ شما نیز آلوده می شود و اطلاعاتتان از بین می رود.

*با باج افزارهای در سال 2017 آشنا شوید:*
ransomware-in-2017.jpg

----------

